# Anyone buy a Birth ball from Target?



## mLeroux (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi all,

I know Target sells these balls that are meant for exercise but can be used during labor as birth balls. Has anyone tried these? Im 36 weeks today and want to get a birth ball and am thinking of just getting this one locally.

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

bought it, used it, liked it, but the texture isn't the best....


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

I did, but it deflated pretty quickly - I think one of the cats got a claw in it! I didn't end up using it much for the birth because it was hard to balance on.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

My friend has one, and IMO, it's pretty flimsy compared to mine. She bought hers last year (don't know if they've sinced changed). Hers is much smaller and too slick for my liking. Happy birthing!!!


----------



## DalaiMama (Oct 12, 2002)

I just bought one today... it seems to be all right, height wise and bounce-wise







but I agree that the texture isn't great. It's very rubbery and seems like it would stick to sweaty body parts, but I'll probably cover it with a towel anyways.

eta: they had three different sizes at my target, and I just went by the height/weight guidelines on the back. It seems to be just the right size for me.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

I also bought one at Target - used mine for sit-ups before I was preg. It is rather sticky - but seams sturdy and was cheap ($12, I think) Mine's held air really well.


----------



## dawndup (Jan 31, 2004)

Yep I bought this one too. The texture is sticky but it rocked well and bounced well







I covered it with a towel and was very happy with it.


----------



## luvmylittleman (Jun 4, 2004)

Alot of birth balls have a way to slowly deflate if they are punctured. The target kind probably do not have this feature, so just be careful.


----------



## mattjule (Nov 6, 2003)

Actually, they do.

And I bought mine a while ago and have yet to give birth so I can't really attest to it's usefulness there, but I sit on it and my 30 lb toddler holds onto my shoulders and jumps behind me and it hasn't popped yet.

All the birth ball websites I looked at said a 65cm circumference is the best size, so that is the size I bought.

Also, this is my last birth and I don't need something that is super durable, just something that is inexpensive and will get me through one labor. I planned to sit on a towel regardless since I most likely won't be wearing anything on my lower half, so that isn't an issue.

It came with a pump with a strange adapter that I don't see how you can put on a different pump. The pump is really small and it probably took me 1/2 hour to fill the ball so if you go this route, buy it early and pump it up now.

I've had mine for about 3-4 months and I have had to give it a little boost of air twice in that time, fyi.


----------



## luvmylittleman (Jun 4, 2004)

Well if it has the slow air release, then it will probably work fine. The size depends on your height---if you can sit on it and and your hips are at a 90 degree angle and your knees are at a 90 degree angle it is the right size. Polly Perez has a book about it but I also think it is on her website.


----------



## laurata (Feb 6, 2002)

I actually have two different sizes. A smaller one that I made firmer, and a larger one that I inflated less to be softer. I used the big one instead of a chair at my desk last pregnacy, it was great for sciatic pain. Used both balls breifly during my labor sometimes for sitting/ rocking/ bouncing on, sometimes for leaning/ laying on. Great in early labor, when I was SO tired and really wanted to sleep (but couldn't). I wasn't too interested later, I mostly wanted to sit or squat, or during delivery, stand. But I did try leaning on the birth ball a few times. I'm glad I had it avaliable, and it was nice for my dh to sit on as he supported me.


----------

